# My Hand Made Slingshot Pouches



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't been around in awhile to the slingshot forum,but I have some thing useful to contribute. You see I make my own slingshot pouches out of Nylon belts & poly rope thus you're seeing an easy method of making pouches for little to no cost enjoy. :king: :king: :king: For heavy bands fitted to slingshots that shoot regular size ammo,I like to use the 2 layered pouch,I've found that one layer of nylon belt isn't tough enough to hold heavy bands for to long,but a 2 layered will. The diamond weave belt pouch is only one layer but its very resiliant & when stitched tightly on the ends also sides it will be a tought hold. Its desighned to hold larger ammo like a golf balls & will contort to the projectile forming a cup,both the poly rope & belt pouches have to measured & cut into sections also lengths with a pair scizzors. And burned at the cut ends! I stitch them with stuff I call plastic string,its basicly pastic grocery bags cut & stretched into string that I think is much better stuff then sewing thread. Because its a tougher stitch & when it comes to stitching slingshot pouches its the best,you can find the nylon belts at clothing stores off the rack there that cheap ring belt that comes with the pants & the rest is up to you.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Wonderful!


Thanks man :wave:


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Those pouches look severely AWESOME!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jako said:


> Those pouches look severely AWESOME!


Oh thanks man,I'm glad you like them


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstandingly unique! Thanks for sharing. Very much appreciated.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr J said:


> ^_^
> 
> Outstandingly unique! Thanks for sharing. Very much appreciated.


Your'e welome man,I always like to do things different ^_^


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks man,I'm glad you like them! :king: :king: :king:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the woven, very cool !


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> I like the woven, very cool !


Thanks man,the diamond weave is desighned to shoot golf balls. :king: :king: :king:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

crypter27 said:


> Mr.Teh said:
> 
> 
> > I like the woven, very cool !
> ...


Holy peep golf balls, that makes a big bang :king:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Teh said:
> ...


That they do B)


----------



## nchillbilly (Oct 13, 2013)

Being a newbie, :wave: , I must say those pouches are 'uber cool! :bowdown:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

nchillbilly said:


> Being a newbie, :wave: , I must say those pouches are 'uber cool! :bowdown:


thanks :king: :king: :king:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

This is what we like to see, alternatives and recycling in one post. Nice.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> This is what we like to see, alternatives and recycling in one post. Nice.


Thanks man,nothing should got waist. :king: :king: :king: :king:


----------

